# New Holland Sperry Rand 270 Fit



## farb (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My old New Holland Sperry Rand 270 got broken. Fit parts lost a component i marked on the image below (2.JPG). Could you please give me an advice where could i get new one? If there is no way to get new substitu part, where should i buy new Fit (1.JPG)?

Many thanks for advices!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

It should be readily available. Just need to figure out someone who will ship to you.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

If it's the knife arm that is needed a google search of the number (86977418) showed some places in Europe, around 122 euros. The going price seems to be around $155 but I saw one at bestbalerparts.com for around $95. I was kind of surprised to see that old 270 knife arm is the same number as my 570. I guess NH knotters haven't changed much since the early 1960s? It should be an easy part to come by.


----------

